# Shopping for Compact 9mm - Input



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

I am currently researching to purchase a compact 9mm. At the top of my list is a G19. I am also considering the Sig Sauer (P226 or P229) and the S&W M&P9. I am looking for some honest feedback.

This pistol will be my CCW. Other options will be considered, but I don't want anything too small (sub-compact).

Thanks in advance!:smt023


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Those Sigs are in the 31 oz. range... M&P 27.5 oz... M&P Compact (12 rds.) 23.2 oz... Glock 19 (15 rd.) 21 oz... For CCW, weight is a primary concern to me... If you're committed to a double-stack, I'd go with either of the last two choices, whichever feels best.


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

Kharuger said:


> Those Sigs are in the 31 oz. range... M&P 27.5 oz... M&P Compact (12 rds.) 23.2 oz... Glock 19 (15 rd.) 21 oz... For CCW, weight is a primary concern to me... If you're committed to a double-stack, I'd go with either of the last two choices, whichever feels best.


Excellent information....THANKS!!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

All the guns on your list are excellent weapons with very good reputations. You have choosen well.

Weight is a concern but if you are shying away from the subcompacts it must not be #1 on your list. I switch off my carry between a Kahr CW9 which is 15.8 oz and less then an inch wide, and a *CZ P-01 *which is what I would also consider given the list you have.

It is 27 oz like the M&P. It is an aluminum alloy DA/SA 14 + 1 cap nicely sized and a very very accurate shooter. With the proper holster and a good belt you can carry a 27 oz gun all day pretty easily.

Good luck with your choice and enjoy the new gun and the new responsibility.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Glock 19 is very hard to beat, in that size pistol. 

The XD is just as good, although I'm not sure if it fits into your size range. I carry the XD45 compact, which is just the Service Model (4" barrel) with a shortened grip, and it is not too hard to conceal, though pretty heavy, with eleven .45 ACPs.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

MAsG21 - the G19 is a great pistol for CCW in my opinion. Good capacity (15+1) in a reasonably-sized package. It's not so small that it's difficult or uncomfortable to shoot. On the flip side, it's small enough to be relatively easily concealed. I'm 5'10" and less than 150 pounds and I carry my G19 IWB pretty easily.

Before purchasing the G19, I did shoot the M&P, along with the XD and the Ruger SR-9. Of all of those, the G19 felt the best to me. So what I'd suggest is that you test out any of the pistols that you are considering in order to find the one that works the best for you. You might also pay attention to relative sizes and weights as you are looking for a CCW gun. One nice thing about the G19 is that there are a ton of holsters available.

Good luck to you.


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback! This has been a tough decision process. I even started looking at sub compact .45 ACPs. But I went b ack to the gun shop and think I am going to go with the G19. I REALLY like my G21 and I thing the 19 will compliment the collecion. Just have to save up for the sub compact .45 for the next purchase!:mrgreen:


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

I went yesterday and purchased a gen3 G19. I had a choice to buy the gen4, but the one I got was a little cheaper and it is the same generation as my G21. Now it is time to start saving up for the G30!!

Here are two pictures of the new addition...


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update... Looks good!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Great choice! I have one on my hip right now.:smt023


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm going to the range this afternoon with the new G19 and my G21. I'll post results ASAP!:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have fun. I just finished shooting 2 of my Berettas


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

Had a blast at the range yesterday! The G19 shot great out of the box. Not near as "dramatic" as the G21, but just as fun! I even enjoyed field stripping them both when I got home and giving them a good cleaning and lube!! :mrgreen:


----------

